# Photo show



## shazlew (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi, I just wanted to tell you all about a photo show i am holding with great prizes!

I hope i am allowed to post this here?

Sorry if i am not please just remove it!

I am hoping to get lots of entries of all types of insects and pets and im sure you all have some great photos to share?

The prize is free tickets to chester zoo which hosts a great reptile house for those that would like to see that!

Even if its too far to go yourself im sure that you will know someone who can use them so well worth entering


----------



## Jwonni (Mar 2, 2006)

if i had decent pics i'd enter went to chester zoo last year and it was really good

enclosures are big and look better for the animals than many smaller zoo's

also saw the first real life mantis there was bigun so maybe a grandis?

anyway its worth going there and i'll likely be going again in the summer with my dad and bro


----------



## shazlew (Mar 2, 2006)

You might think your pic are not that good but should post see what others think


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 2, 2006)

If Techuser enters the competition, he is going to Chester zoo!!! amazing pics i have to say.


----------



## Jwonni (Mar 2, 2006)

is tech from uk? as i suppose its only really any good for uk people


----------

